# Remove shell from MT box car?



## k9jri (Apr 22, 2014)

I want to remove the plastic shell from my Micro Trains 50' standard box car but the process is not obvious to me. I find no external screws and can not visually see where any molded in "clips" might be. Can anyone enlighten me on a safe process for removing the shell from the frame?

It is their part # 038 00 330.

Mike


----------



## k9jri (Apr 22, 2014)

I found it. two small tabs on each side of the frame. I hate things that I have to pry off 

Mike


----------

